# NHL Network and all things NHL



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

NHL network US to televise 3 games.

New Jersey Devils @ Philadelphia Flyers 7pm Wells Fargo Center. 

games on TCN and NHL Network US i think they will be using TCN broadcast. so for those in the phily market not sure if they will blackout a pre season game on NHL N

Ottawa vs Toronto at 10pm tape delay

final game a very strange i never seen a split squad in hockey b4 but.

the Vancouver Canucks @ Calgary Flames 2am tape delay from calgary,

while the same 2 teams will be playing in vancouver at the same time 

the game in calgary will be on NHLN the game in vancouver i dont think will be televise unless vancouver tv will do it.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

HNIC Goes 3D.

3D Games will be Dec. 11th and Feb. 20th 2011 on CBC. I believe it will be on a dedicated channel.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I would be very interested in seeing hockey in 3D. They'd have to probably have camera views closer to play than the normal 2D broadcast. I don't have a 3D TV though.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i wonder with a 3d tv and the goggles if watching via NHL N will i be able to see those games in 3d on the 11th of dec.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

great first game for the canes crime, your team looked really sharp.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I haven't been able to see any games yet today. Are games on NHLN still without 5.1 audio this year?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

last night had great games, 

flyers pens, hawks avs, habs vs leafs and flames vs oilers.

i thought eberle of EDM and Stewart of col had the goals of the night. EDM looked really good hall was terrific and they have something to look forward to.

Flyers starting a rookie goalie an amazing the flyers pulled a 3-2 victory on the road first ever game at the new pens home.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

from NHL.COM

_NHL fans will get a free gift to start the season -- NHL Center Ice will be offered free by cable systems across the country for the first 18 days of the season.

From Oct. 7-24, fans will be able to watch up to 40 out-of-market games per week, as well as see the numerous innovations that are part of the 14-channel package.

Among the features are a multi-screen mosaic, featuring all the current action, with score and clock, available on the first channel of the package. There also will be a stats channel, and when possible dual feeds, featuring home and road broadcasts of the same game on separate channels. The package also will offer up to 12 games per week in high definition.

Participating cable companies are: Comcast, Time Warner Cable, Cox Communications, Bright House Networks, Cablevision Systems, Bresnan Communications, Charter Communications, Midcontinent and Verizon FiOS, plus a number of independent affiliates.

Fans who purchase a full season of NHL Center Ice by Oct. 31 will receive the Early Bird price of $171.80._

Anyone know if Dish is participating in this (even though it's not mentioned in the press release)?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, E* has it too. I know because I got their postcard. No idea why when I've been a D* customer for over 12 years and never sub'd to E*.


----------



## hiero4life (Apr 10, 2008)

Question for direct tv CI do you get HNiC in HD?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

hiero4life said:


> Question for direct tv CI do you get HNiC in HD?


Yes and no. We only get the 1st HNIC game in HD (Sat. @ 7pm) from NHL Network, not from NHL CI. NHL Network thinks a recap show at 10pm is more important than showing the 10pm game. I don't like this idea as I want to see more hockey.

I would hope that the NHL and D* will get their act together someday and provide more HNIC HD feeds to the NHL CI package.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

There's JOY in my zipcode tonight !


----------

